# Funny Video With K-Fed



## BobVigneault (Jan 30, 2007)

I didn't want to like this. I can't stand celebriteeism and pop and Brit and K-Fed and television. But I just love watching this because there is a very honest lesson behind the humor. Great job Nationwide!  

http://www.nationwide.com/nw/featured-ads/index.htm?hpAdClick=teaser


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jan 30, 2007)

"Mr. Spears! Fries!"

k-Dirt, yer 15 minutes have been extended... to 20.


----------



## Arch2k (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 30, 2007)

Contra_Mundum said:


> "Mr. Spears! Fries!"
> 
> k-Dirt, yer 15 minutes have been extended... to 20.



Yes, that's it Bruce. He definitely deserves 5 more minutes of fame for this. Good one.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 2, 2007)

Taco Bell's response:



> Greg Creed President Taco Bell Corp. 17901 Von Karman Irvine, CA 92614
> January 31, 2007
> Mr. Kevin Federline
> c/o Marilyn Lopez
> ...



Story here.


----------



## caddy (Feb 2, 2007)

Waaaasuppppppp K-fed ! "Yo, where's Dukie"


http://www.dvorak.org/blog/?p=9464








BobVigneault said:


> I didn't want to like this. I can't stand celebriteeism and pop and Brit and K-Fed and television. But I just love watching this because there is a very honest lesson behind the humor. Great job Nationwide!
> 
> http://www.nationwide.com/nw/featured-ads/index.htm?hpAdClick=teaser


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Feb 3, 2007)

because of this commercial, I like K-Fed. I hope he gets a serious career and show up that Britney who has very loose morals.

My co worker got a email showing pictures of Britney in a limosine with Paris Hilton going to a club. Britney had on no underwear and the photohrapher got some pretty explicit shots. And then it hit me, this girl is a mother. This girl has custody of 2 children, both BOYS.


----------



## Scott (Feb 7, 2007)

Bob: I never would have guessed that you were a K-fed fan!


----------

